# WAMP won't go online



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

http://scrubbicus.com/WAMPnowork.jpg

WAMP won't go online 

That's what I get when I left click the taskbar icon. The icon is a gauge it looks like and the pointer is 3/4 to full and the 3/4 that is full is yellow and the other 1/4 is white.

When I load PHPMyAdmin or localhost it just gives me a white screen.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have Skype running? If so stop it and then WAMP will work, there is a conflict between Skype and WAMP. If not check what else you have running and stop everything but the bare necessities to find out what is conflicting.


----------



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome that worked. That's kind of weird, but anyone thanks.


----------

